# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Tác giả vào nhận máy và đưa ra giải pháp giải quyết !

## Nam CNC

Một khách hàng từ campuchia cầu cứu em bằng cách nào giải quyết được cái món trục A lật mặt 2 mặt gia công ráp mí với nhau




----- Em nhìn máy và kết cấu máy này rất quen.
----- Khách hàng trao đổi với em là do 1 người nào đó tên gì đó .... làm bên gỗ nhận làm máy này
----- Tác giả bó tay , chạy luôn vì không biết cách nào canh chỉnh trục A sao cho nó gia công được 2 mặt đối xứng ráp mí với nhau


Với em thì em làm được , nhưng phải canh chỉnh lại rất nhiều và có thể phải gia công lại trục A luôn , vì cái trục A này có phải chuyên chạy nữ trang đâu , do máy không phải em làm nên em rất hạn chế can thiệp vì có thể sau khi can thiệp mình sẽ lãnh hết trách nhiệm cho tác giả. Em đem lên đây mong tác giả xuất hiện và nâng cấp máy cho đúng với yêu cầu nữ trang.


Máy nữ trang 4 trục thì ít nhất gia công được lật mặt , gia công được 3 mặt 1 chiếc nhẫn , 2 mặt và kết hợp xoay tròn.

Trục A thì ít nhất phải song song với X , vuông với Z , điểm 0 phải luôn xác định được chính xác là nằm trên trục tâm trục A , Z zero phải xác định chính xác khi máy hoạt động.


Nghe khách trao đổi mà thấy tội nghiệp , nếu anh em nào làm được và hiểu rõ thì hẳn nhận , chứ không thôi tội nghiệp khách và mất luôn uy tín của mình.

----------

maxx.side, thanhtrung

----------


## Nam CNC

Giải pháp của em .


---Cảnh chỉnh vuông góc 3 trục trước.
--- thay hộp số trục A là hộp số không rơ 
--- có cơ cấu chống tâm để gia công được nhiều chi tiết cùng lúc mà không sợ bị võng
--- phải có 1 bộ gá chuyên biệt cho nữ trang để gia công được nhiều sản phẩm khác nhau , mà phải gá được nhanh và đạt được độ chính xác cao 
--- Cơ cấu trục A có thể xoay được 2 bậc để dễ dàng canh song song X và vuông Z
--- Có cơ cấu set zero Z chuẩn cố định trên máy
--- có cơ cấu hồi tiếp đơn giản nhất cho trục Y để dễ dàng xác định và ổn định Y=0 lúc đó mũi dao nằm ngay trục tâm A.
--- Có đủ kinh phí thì chơi luôn hệ truyền động có hồi tiếp để có được sự tin cậy và tăng tốc độ gia công.
đề xuất thêm phải có cái máy mài dao xịn 1 tí để chủ động gia công.

----------


## CKD

Nhìn cái bàn X Y thấy quen quen.. có một người quen chuyên làm máy dùng loại này. Lúc trước mà có đạn là hốt hết mấy cái này từ trong ổ rồi...
Dân làm máy thì nhiều.. nhưng sp đạt độ chính xác cao thì... hạ hồi phân giải.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, nhìn chắc là đệ tử của mày là tác giả phải hem? :x

----------


## Diyodira

> Một khách hàng từ campuchia cầu cứu em bằng cách nào giải quyết được cái món trục A lật mặt 2 mặt gia công ráp mí với nhau.
> 
> Nghe khách trao đổi mà thấy tội nghiệp , nếu anh em nào làm được và hiểu rõ thì hẳn nhận , chứ không thôi tội nghiệp khách và mất luôn uy tín của mình.



Bác nào làm được thì nhận giải quyết cho khách, không nên ép tác giả vào nhận sp.
Ngoài ra chủ máy có gì không thỏa mãn thì tự lên tiếng.
Thanks

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Chủ máy ở tận Cam thì căng à nhe.
Vụ này cơ bản là cân chỉnh lại máy cũng như hướng dẫn vài kỹ thuật cơ bản để có thể căn tâm đúng chuẩn là lật được.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ cũng phải coi chủ máy, người làm máy có gúc mắc gì ko
về hình thức em cho 7.5 đ, muốn có hình thức thì sẽ khá mất công... cũng gọi là có cố gắng được ah

b.r

----------


## CKD

Nói nhiều chiều thì thế này.
- Nếu bảo lắp máy không chuẩn thì người lắp trình quá kém hoặc quá dối. Vì lắp trục xoay làm gì khi mà xoay cái nó sai tè le.
- Nếu nói hình thức ok thì.. gần đây thấy anh em VN làm máy chuyển giao cũng chịu trao chuốt ngoại hình chút. Nhưng ngoại hình không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sp, chỉ thuần giúp người mua hài lòng hơn thôi. Do đó ngoại hình đẹp thì chưa chắc máy tốt. Khâu này máy china là trùm.. nhìn rất bắt mắt.. nhưng óc eo toàn xịt 502 không hehe.
- Với kết cấu máy soi được trong ảnh thì vận chuyển xa rủi ro rất lớn. Nên cũng có thể lỗi phát sinh do vận chuyển. Khi đến nơi cần được kiểm tra thấu đáo, cân chỉnh lại nến chưa đạt yêu cầu.
- Người dùng cũng ảnh hưởng ít nhiều.. mà cái này thì thường gặp nhất. Lật mặt mà set tâm không chuẩn thì làm sao mà giáp mí được.
- Nếu chạy Mach3 thì còn thêm vụ máy tính không ổn định, chạy có thể sẽ bị mất bước dù với tốc độ rất chậm trong khi chạy nhanh thì lại trơn tru hơn. Đa phần anh em lắp máy xem nhẹ vấn đề tương thích và ổn định của hệ thống điện nên không kiểm tra kỹ. Đa phần cứ nghĩ máy bộ là ngon. CKD khẵng định điều này không đúng  :Smile: . Máy bộ vẫn có những nhược điểm của nó.

Vậy nên nếu đúng là anh em thành viên diễn đàn mình lắp thì cố gắng khách phục & hướng dẫn khách hàng tốt hơn nữa. Vì quá nhiều yếu tố có thể liên quan, thông tin thì quá hạn chế, nên chẵng thể bảo là bị từ khâu nào.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## vietnamcnc

Muốn giáp mí khi lật mặt thì bỏ cái trục A đi là xong.

Chỉ chạy XYZ cũng đủ rồi.

Lấy con CNC phay gỗ to xác trong hình chạy cũng OK.

Máy thấy nhỏ gọn mà....

Sao không gửi xe Bus từ Cam về HCMC cho tác giả sửa là xong.

Nếu chủ máy cầu cứu lão Nam Ròm thì chắc cũng đã chán chơi với tác giả rồi hoặc tác giả không phải là dân chuyên cơ khí nên chỉnh hoài không xong!

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ người chủ máy nói người làm máy bó tay luôn và không có cách giải quyết , em thì thấy tận capuchia thì em cũng lực bất tòng tâm .

Một cái máy làm nữ trang , nó nhỏ thôi chứ đòi hỏi khá phức tạp , do đó làm hoàn chỉnh cho khách nhưng cũng đồng hành với khách 1 thời gian dài để hướng dẫn thêm , cải tiến thêm vì thực tế nó sẽ xuất hiện nhiều cái mới , nếu chịu khó đồng hành, người làm máy học được thêm nhiều điều để có thể làm cái máy thứ 2 có nhiều nâng cấp .

Cái máy này không chỉ chạy lật mặt đâu anh , nó còn chạy xoay tròn phối hợp 3 mặt của 1 chiếc nhẫn nữa , vật liệu gia công chủ yếu là sáp , nó mềm , dẻo , do đó gá đặt là giữ chặt không xê dịch chứ không thể nào kẹp chặt được , vì như thế nó sẽ cong phôi , khi làm xong lấy ra nó bị biến dạng à, kinh nghiệm mấy cái này thì em hiểu rất rõ , nhưng bây giờ em có công việc riêng , nên từ bỏ làm máy luôn rồi , mà em chỉ cung cấp và hỗ trợ cho anh em ở HCM thôi chứ xa quá không đi được.


@ anh di vo đi ra , ông chủ máy người campuchia mà , đâu biết cái diễn đàn này đâu mà lên tiếng , em thấy nơi đây có thể gặp được tác giả nên đăng lên đây , có cơ hội gặp , trao đổi giúp tác giả hoàn thiện chứ bỏ con giữa chợ như vậy thì kì quá.

Ông ấy mua 2 cái máy và cả 2 chẳng hoàn thành gì cả , cái đầu mua của 1 thành viên mà nhiều anh em biết ( em không rõ nên không dám nói ) nhưng chẳng đến đâu mà theo đúng như ông ấy nói là ông ấy bị gạt , cái thứ 2 là cái này , ông ấy rất hài lòng cái máy thứ 2 nhưng nó lại bị những cái lỗi cốt yếu của 1 máy phay nữ trang , do tác giả chỉ biết về máy gỗ nên cái máy này nó chỉ dừng lại đến đây là quá sức rồi. Ông người campuchia này ổng có nói 1 câu mà em muốn giúp ổng : không lẻ anh em làm máy VN không tìm được 1 người làm máy đàng hoàng , hoàn chỉnh 1 cái máy hay sao ? cứ đem con bỏ chợ ? tui tin rằng phải có người khác làm được chứ , thất bại là mẹ thành công .

----------

sieunhim, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Thôi cụ chờ mấy hôm nữa mà tác giả không vào thì cụ giúp người ta đi. Cùng lắm thì cũng mất công bằng đi kiếm đồ rồi tư vấn giúp em chứ mấy mà  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Nói cho cùng thì con máy này cũng chưa nặng bằng mấy cái ray cụ tha về cho em ( 17kg/ cây thì phải  :Smile:  )

Để người nước ngoài nói vậy hơi cay cụ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> dạ người chủ máy nói người làm máy bó tay luôn và không có cách giải quyết , em thì thấy tận capuchia thì em cũng lực bất tòng tâm .
> 
> Một cái máy làm nữ trang , nó nhỏ thôi chứ đòi hỏi khá phức tạp , do đó làm hoàn chỉnh cho khách nhưng cũng đồng hành với khách 1 thời gian dài để hướng dẫn thêm , cải tiến thêm vì thực tế nó sẽ xuất hiện nhiều cái mới , nếu chịu khó đồng hành, người làm máy học được thêm nhiều điều để có thể làm cái máy thứ 2 có nhiều nâng cấp .
> 
> Cái máy này không chỉ chạy lật mặt đâu anh , nó còn chạy xoay tròn phối hợp 3 mặt của 1 chiếc nhẫn nữa , vật liệu gia công chủ yếu là sáp , nó mềm , dẻo , do đó gá đặt là giữ chặt không xê dịch chứ không thể nào kẹp chặt được , vì như thế nó sẽ cong phôi , khi làm xong lấy ra nó bị biến dạng à, kinh nghiệm mấy cái này thì em hiểu rất rõ , nhưng bây giờ em có công việc riêng , nên từ bỏ làm máy luôn rồi , mà em chỉ cung cấp và hỗ trợ cho anh em ở HCM thôi chứ xa quá không đi được.
> 
> 
> @ anh di vo đi ra , ông chủ máy người campuchia mà , đâu biết cái diễn đàn này đâu mà lên tiếng , em thấy nơi đây có thể gặp được tác giả nên đăng lên đây , có cơ hội gặp , trao đổi giúp tác giả hoàn thiện chứ bỏ con giữa chợ như vậy thì kì quá.
> 
> Ông ấy mua 2 cái máy và cả 2 chẳng hoàn thành gì cả , cái đầu mua của 1 thành viên mà nhiều anh em biết ( em không rõ nên không dám nói ) nhưng chẳng đến đâu mà theo đúng như ông ấy nói là ông ấy bị gạt , cái thứ 2 là cái này , ông ấy rất hài lòng cái máy thứ 2 nhưng nó lại bị những cái lỗi cốt yếu của 1 máy phay nữ trang , do tác giả chỉ biết về máy gỗ nên cái máy này nó chỉ dừng lại đến đây là quá sức rồi. Ông người campuchia này ổng có nói 1 câu mà em muốn giúp ổng : không lẻ anh em làm máy VN không tìm được 1 người làm máy đàng hoàng , hoàn chỉnh 1 cái máy hay sao ? cứ đem con bỏ chợ ? tui tin rằng phải có người khác làm được chứ , thất bại là mẹ thành công .


anh Nam với chù máy nói chuyện được với nhau <> nếu theo suy nghĩ của em chủ máy là người campuchia gốc VN , hoặc người VN sang campuchia làm ăn?

----------


## nhatson

> Thôi cụ chờ mấy hôm nữa mà tác giả không vào thì cụ giúp người ta đi. Cùng lắm thì cũng mất công bằng đi kiếm đồ rồi tư vấn giúp em chứ mấy mà    Nói cho cùng thì con máy này cũng chưa nặng bằng mấy cái ray cụ tha về cho em ( 17kg/ cây thì phải  )
> 
> Để người nước ngoài nói vậy hơi cay cụ ạ


Vn đem qua campuchia ko vấn đề, theo chiều ngược lại campuchia <> vn ko phải dạng vừa

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thế thì nếu bí quá không có ai giúp thì tớ giúp cho.

Nhưng tớ không biết nói tiếng Miên!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> dạ người chủ máy nói người làm máy bó tay luôn và không có cách giải quyết , em thì thấy tận capuchia thì em cũng lực bất tòng tâm ....
> 
> 
> @ anh di vo đi ra , ông chủ máy người campuchia mà , đâu biết cái diễn đàn này đâu mà lên tiếng , em thấy nơi đây có thể gặp được tác giả nên đăng lên đây , có cơ hội gặp , trao đổi giúp tác giả hoàn thiện chứ bỏ con giữa chợ như vậy thì kì quá.
> 
> Ông ấy mua 2 cái máy và cả 2 chẳng hoàn thành gì cả , cái đầu mua của 1 thành viên mà nhiều anh em biết ( em không rõ nên không dám nói ) nhưng chẳng đến đâu mà theo đúng như ông ấy nói là ông ấy bị gạt , cái thứ 2 là cái này , ông ấy rất hài lòng cái máy thứ 2 nhưng nó lại bị những cái lỗi cốt yếu của 1 máy phay nữ trang , do tác giả chỉ biết về máy gỗ nên cái máy này nó chỉ dừng lại đến đây là quá sức rồi...


Thấy đây là vấn đề liên quan tới yếu tố ngoài quốc gia, nên để giữ thể diện mình nghĩ tạm thời bác Nam hoặc dđ đại diện phía khách hàng, liên lạc tìm hiểu thông tin từ tác giả thì mới rõ và có hướng giải quyết trong sự êm thắm nhằm đạt được 2 mụch đích là: máy chạy tốt và giữ uy tín cho tác giả.
còn nếu tác giả không họp tác thì mình nghĩ dđ chúng ta đủ tư cách để có bước tiếp theo để giải quyết.
mình thấy máy làm khá đẹp và rất chỉnh chu, được 9 điểm rồi, chỉ còn 1 điểm nữa mà đổ hết xuống sông thì cũng uổng, rất mong sự hợp tác của tác giả và vị khách sẽ có được chiếc máy hoàn chỉnh.
trân trọng

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> anh Nam với chù máy nói chuyện được với nhau <> nếu theo suy nghĩ của em chủ máy là người campuchia gốc VN , hoặc người VN sang campuchia làm ăn?


Em nghe cụ CKD bẩu bác Nam CNC nhà mình hồi trẻ hay mò sang Campuchia tán gái, lấy nick là Nam CPC, sau này lập gia đình rồi chắc sợ vợ hay sao đó mới đổi nick thành Nam CNC ạ.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Tuấn vậy mà cũng chém em được , đợi đấy , ngộ sẽ báo thù.


@ anh Giang vinamit , anh nhận hoàn thiện con này hen , vậy em cho số dt của anh cho ông đó nhé , ông đó sẽ liên lạc với anh được không ? đừng lo ông ấy người VN gốc Hoa sinh ra tại campuchia hehehe , nói tiếng việt thoải mái. Mà sửa máy thôi nha anh , chứ qua cam lúc này nhạy cảm , bên đó khôg ưa người VN mình lắm , đang có lình xình vụ lấn biên giới.

----------


## CKD

Chỉ cần chuyển về Vn được thì giải quyết khâu còn lại không khó  :Wink: 
Gì chứ làm trung gian giúp giải quyết em e là quá khó. Thôi thì ai giúp được thì giúp luôn bác chủ máy cho rồi. Thể hiện tinh thần vn thân ái thì giúp free hehe.

----------


## terminaterx300

tính ra phay lật mặt để ráp mí thì cũng đâu quá phức tạp đâu nhỉ .

tình hình bệ X-Y đã ke rồi, còn Z chắc ko đến nỗi nghiên như tháp pizza :v

qua phân tích thì tỷ lệ lệch khá lớn, chứ nếu lệch 1 chút thì sẽ ngội lại dc bằng dao nhiệt

----------


## vietnamcnc

1/ Nhìn mấy con proximity switch treo tòn ten thế kia thì làm sao lấy được điểm Machine Zero để set tâm của trục A.
Người dùng bình thường nếu set tâm chạm dao thì e rằng quá khó.

2/ Cái trục A đó bên trong cái ống chắc là 1 cái hộp số... không biết nó kết nối vời cái cục tròn ở đầu như thế nào... có chỉnh runout chưa!

3/ Còn cái tủ điện nằm trong cái cột Z phía sau chưa ngó được nên chưa dám phán có ảnh hay không, nhưng máy đã chạy ra hình chỉ không giáp mí thì chắc cũng OK.
Chỉ hơi lo xa vì nếu người làm máy theo mình đoán là người "ấy" thì đôi khi anh "ấy" hay nối thẳng LPT vào driver mà không dùng BOB.

@Nam Ròm: tớ sẽ giúp nếu anh "ấy" không có trong rum này hoặc đã bó tay và không có ai giúp chủ máy...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Cụ vinamcnc soi hàng cũng kỹ quá ta  :Smile: .

Như em đã nói.. nếu máy chuyển về VN, hướng dẫn sử dụng ở VN thì anh em ta có thể giúp.

Nếu ở CT thì em cũng giúp được. Nếu chỉ cân chỉnh & fix sơ bộ thì chỉ cần cafe giap lưu làm quen với chủ máy ở CAM, chi phí fix là free. Nếu phải thay đổi hoặc thêm thiết bị thì sẽ tính tiền thiết bị. Còn hướng dẫn sử dụng này nọ thì trước giờ.. cũng chỉ cần mời em ly cafe, hướng dẫn 1-2h là vô tư  :Smile: . Muốn học thêm và đi sâu vào việc sử dụng phần mềm, thiết kế, chiến lược gia công v.v... thì cái này tùy hứng lắm. Nếu em thấy thích thì free, không thì em tính theo giờ hơi đắt ạ, còn thấy ghét thì miễn nói chuyện.

Còn vụ *anh* làm máy *ấy* là ai, có trên diễn đàn mình không thì khó xác định à. Vì theo em thấy.. sau biến cố hồi trước, nhiều anh em mất tăm, nhiều nick mới nổi lên, chưa kể có rất nhiều khách viếng thăm.. nên xác định anh ấy có online là hầu như không có khã năng.
Vậy nên dù thế nào. Nếu chủ máy thật sự muốn khắc phục sự cố, nếu người làm con máy này không thể tiếp tục thì mình vẫn giúp. Cho dù sau đó.. người làm máy có xuất hiện thì vẫn vậy. Vì máy ở xa, mỗi lần chuyển là một lần khó cho chủ máy.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhập hộ khẩu CT luôn rồi à?

Tớ chỉ có thể cân chỉnh giúp thôi.... chứ không "hoàn thiện" được đâu và nữ trang thì tớ bó tay.

@Nam Ròm:
Nếu máy về đến nhà Nam Ròm thì Ròm cân chỉnh luôn và hướng dẫn cho chủ máy vì nữ trang là nghề của Ròm

Tớ sẽ giúp nếu anh "ấy" không có trong rum này hoặc đã bó tay và không có ai giúp chủ máy...
Do vậy đừng cho số điện thoại vội.
Thêm nữa có thể anh "ấy" và mình có quen biết nên không tiện.

----------


## inhainha

> Nhập hộ khẩu CT luôn rồi à?
> 
> Tớ chỉ có thể cân chỉnh giúp thôi.... chứ không "hoàn thiện" được đâu và nữ trang thì tớ bó tay.
> 
> @Nam Ròm:
> Nếu máy về đến nhà Nam Ròm thì Ròm cân chỉnh luôn và hướng dẫn cho chủ máy vì nữ trang là nghề của Ròm
> 
> Tớ sẽ giúp nếu anh "ấy" không có trong rum này hoặc đã bó tay và không có ai giúp chủ máy...
> Do vậy đừng cho số điện thoại vội.
> Thêm nữa có thể anh "ấy" và mình có quen biết nên không tiện.


Bác nói "ấy ấy" mà cứ như ông Tnú nói về Mr.X quá. Bác cứ nói trại tên khác như là Hoàng Trung Hải thành Vàng Giữa Biển, hay Quang Thanh thành Sáng Xanh cũng được mà  :Big Grin:  (mấy cái tên này hiện giờ đang hot à nha)

----------


## marl

Bảo vệ người dùng hay là bảo vệ công ty ma hả chủ thớt ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bảo vệ người dùng hay là bảo vệ công ty ma hả chủ thớt ?


Cứ chơi đẹp đi bác, xây dựng lại tiếng thơm Việt Nam, mỗi người một tay, đừng ngại, dù là ma cũng là ma Việt

----------


## nhatson

> Cứ chơi đẹp đi bác, xây dựng lại tiếng thơm Việt Nam, mỗi người một tay, đừng ngại, dù là ma cũng là ma Việt


em thì thấy mô hình trách nhiệm hữu hạn nó mới là động lực thúc đẩy kinh tế đó ah
thường thì người trả tiền yêu cầu trách nhiệm vô hạn ở người cung cấp, muốn vô hạn được thì nên chơi mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ


b.r

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

:Smile:  đúng là thường thì người trả tiền yêu cầu trách nhiệm vô hạn ở người cung cấp

Nếu còn trong thời gian bảo hành thì nên sửa cho người ta với. Còn nếu ngoài thời gian bảo hành thì nên charge phí hoặc khuyến khích khách hàng mua mới  :Big Grin: 

(như thế thì mấy ông mới có việc làm)
** các đại ca đừng chém **

----------


## Nam CNC

trách nhiệm vô hạn không nên xíu nào , cái máy em làm được 10 năm mà người dùng còn muốn em bào trì nâng cấp chơi tiếp , em từ chối luôn cho anh ấy mua cái mới tốt hơn.

----------


## nhatson

trường hợp bảo hành , đặc biệt máy ở xa, nên tính tiền tới hạng mục chuyển giao thôi , phần hậu cần tính toán lại
1. là tay chơi , cái gì cũng có thể làm láng
2. chấp nhận mất 1 số tiền ko hể nhỏ để thêm 1 hợp đồng service để đảm bảo máy vận hành trơn tru là cần thiết

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

ko bít máy này từ xưởng nào nhỉ.

----------


## Gamo

Tác giả lặn rồi

Nhưng thiết kế nhìn quen lắm nhe. Nghi là đệ tử chủ thớt á  :Wink: )

----------


## writewin

hên quá ko phải máy em lùm, he he

máy đi xa thì phải làm thật cẩn thận nhất là đi ra nước ngoài, 3 máy đi lào của em em làm kỹ đến từng con ốc ^^, cho nó cày gần 1 tháng ở VN ok trơn tru em mới cho xuất chuồn qua lào cày tiếp

----------


## Nam CNC

đừng nói vậy chú , đi xa hay đi gần thì luôn luôn cẩn thận vì đó là uy tín , đó là khoản thời gian phải bỏ ra đi bảo hành . Khi thiết kế máy luôn lườn hết tất cả các trường hợp khi tinh chỉnh hay bảo hành , rã máy thì phải đơn giản nhất , chứ không thôi đổ mồ hôi hột khi rã banh xác tại xưởng khách hàng thì ghê lắm.

----------

thanhtrung, writewin

----------


## writewin

dạ vân ah tất nhiên là phải cẩn thận cho dù máy ở gần hay xa, để đảm bảo uy tín của mình gầy dựng nên chứ ah, còn đi xa hơn thì phải tất nhiên kiểm tra mức độ cao hơn,

----------


## marl

Theo dự đoán của em là ko ai làm đâu vì thằng ăn ốc bao giờ cũng đông như quân nguyên.

----------


## thuhanoi

> em thì thấy mô hình trách nhiệm hữu hạn nó mới là động lực thúc đẩy kinh tế đó ah
> thường thì người trả tiền yêu cầu trách nhiệm vô hạn ở người cung cấp, muốn vô hạn được thì nên chơi mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ
> 
> 
> b.r


Chủ hiện thời của nó có bắt mấy bác chịu trách nhiệm đâu nào, có thể giúp họ để sửa cái máy cho nó ngon thôi à - còn chi phí chắc chắn họ phải trả, ý mình nói là giúp để họ thấy rằng trình độ của ta không đến nỗi ... chạy. Còn tác giả của máy có khi ở đâu đâu cũng nên. Tóm lại ý mình nói là giúp chứ không phải chịu trách nhiệm vô hạn  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Chủ hiện thời của nó có bắt mấy bác chịu trách nhiệm đâu nào, có thể giúp họ để sửa cái máy cho nó ngon thôi à - còn chi phí chắc chắn họ phải trả, ý mình nói là giúp để họ thấy rằng trình độ của ta không đến nỗi ... chạy. Còn tác giả của máy có khi ở đâu đâu cũng nên. Tóm lại ý mình nói là giúp chứ không phải chịu trách nhiệm vô hạn


cũng tùy loại khách hàng, 1 số khách hàng  VIP cần charge đặc biệt hoặc ràng buộc hợp dồng kĩ
khổ nỗi thường ko đủ trình độ oánh giá khác hàng VIP cỡ nào để bấm giá

----------


## vietnamcnc

> .....
> Với em thì em làm được , nhưng phải canh chỉnh lại rất nhiều và có thể phải gia công lại trục A luôn , vì cái trục A này có phải chuyên chạy nữ trang đâu , do máy không phải em làm nên em rất hạn chế can thiệp vì có thể sau khi can thiệp mình sẽ lãnh hết trách nhiệm cho tác giả....


Đa số đều ngại cái này...
Thêm nữa thông tin về chủ máy cũng như tác giả đều chưa chính thức...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình xin rút khỏi cuộc chơi.

Theo thông tin mình nắm được thì bác chủ máy tên H.
Máy này chưa thực hiện xong nghĩa vụ tài chính cho người làm máy cũng tên H.
Và kể cả tiền học phí khoá học nữ trang cũng chưa thanh toán đầy đủ cho người dạy tên T.

Nếu chủ máy không vướng phải những thông tin trên thì mình sẵn sàng giúp.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình xin rút khỏi cuộc chơi.
> 
> Theo thông tin mình nắm được thì bác chủ máy tên H.
> Máy này chưa thực hiện xong nghĩa vụ tài chính cho người làm máy cũng tên H.
> Và kể cả tiền học phí khoá học nữ trang cũng chưa thanh toán đầy đủ cho người dạy tên T.
> 
> Nếu chủ máy không vướng phải những thông tin trên thì mình sẵn sàng giúp.


OOh ra thế, cái gì cũng có nguyên nhân của nó cả, nhìn sự việc trên nhiều chiều mới có thể hiểu được trọn vẹn  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Em đồng tình với cách làm này.
Nếu có vướng về trách nhiệm giữa các bên. Mình xen vào nhiều khi vô tình làm tình hình trở nên tệ thêm. Mà nếu quả đúng vậy thì kén cá chọn canh mãi, cùng đường lại đưa cổ cho mấy thằng bá vơ nó cắt thôi.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

cảm ơn các bác đã phản hồi và em cũng từ chối cái vụ này luôn cho đỡ mệt đầu , đúng là cái gì nó cũng có nguyên nhân nó hết . Cảm ơn các bác khác đã tham gia nhiệt tình , qua đó chúng ta rút ra nhiều kinh nghiệm trong làm máy và hậu mãi .

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Xin được nói rõ một chút.

Mình không bênh vực cho người làm máy.

Hai thông tin về máy là mình nhận được từ 1 người bạn của người làm H và thông tin về học phí là từ chính T.

Như vậy là 2 bên đã có những bất đồng về nghĩa vụ ràng buộc nhau.

Nhưng chủ máy chưa có thông tin phản hồi nên cũng mới là thông tin 1chiều 

Chúng ta cũng không nên bàn thêm cho đến lúc bác ấy lên tiếng.

----------


## CKD

Theo thông tin hành lang thì máy này đã được chuyển về VN rồi thì phải. Hy vọng rồi mọi chuyện sẽ êm đẹp.

----------


## thehiena2

Em thấy bên facebook của em anh Vũ Thành cũng đăng bài ni. Mà anh Vũ Thành trùm sò về máy nữ trang. Đà nghi chắc anh em nào đó ở Sài Thành lắp thôi. Anh em nào có đi qua Cam chơi thì có diệp ghé cân chỉnh máy lại giúp người ta làm việc được với máy. 
Chứ để mang tiếng dân cơ khí VN dỡ ẹc................
Hình như về nhà anh Thành rồi thì phải.

----------

